# Recovering a .qxd File from a .ps File



## esteban (Sep 23, 2006)

After saving a Quark 6.5 file (on a dual-processor G5 running OS 10.4.7) as a .ps file which I then distilled into a PDF, I somehow overwrote the .qxd file. Can I somehow reverse the process and get an editable .qxd doc to work with in Quark 6.5 again from the .ps file?

Thaank you.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Sep 23, 2006)

If you truly overwrote the .QXD file with a .PS file, then no, there is no way to "go backward" and recover the .QXD file.


----------



## Natobasso (Sep 25, 2006)

you can, however, rip the ps file to pdf and then open that in illustrator to save as an ai file and use that as your layout. Your placed images should come over as well, just look out for font issues.

Make sure you save a BUJIC copy (Back Up Just In Case) of all your mech files as you work on them, in the future. Update it at the end of each day. Saves a lot of heartache.


----------



## esteban (Sep 26, 2006)

Well, see I do save a back-up each time I save my work file. Problem is, when I overwrote the 68-page doc, three chapters, I never noticed. Consequently, I then overwrote the copy when I "backed-up" the overwrite.

I've accepted it's a loss and I'll have to print the PDF and recreate the Quark file  with that as the guide. Opening in Illy won't cut it, because I need to hasve a Quark file for my client.

Oh, well, every few years I seem to have a sitch like this crop up. Last time was in about 2001 or 2002. I was still working laying out science journals articles in PageMaker 6.5. As I did the layout of an issue-long article, the file was getting hinky with each new save--again, the copy, too. Finally, I got an "end-of-file" error. And I had to redo the puppy.


----------



## eric2006 (Sep 26, 2006)

Sounds like a promo for Time Machine..

Something to think about this spring.


----------



## Natobasso (Sep 27, 2006)

Losing files always sucks.

Hey, you can save time if you open your ps file as a pdf then illustrator by saving just the text, then you can copy the images from that file and save them in photoshop. Assemble all pieces on top of your pdf as a guide. Might help you get back to quark that much quicker.


----------

